# Tarot Challenge



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a personal challenge for the forum.

I was about to create a few personal tarot cards for my witches pantry, and thought...hmm...wouldn't it be cool if I had tarot cards of my forum friends.

But let's not stop there. I know there's a lot of creativity on the forum. So I want to see it. If you're up to it...and even if you aren't. I want to see some haunt forum tarot cards. And yes...I want to print a few for my prop. Each should relate in some way to a specific member, one of their projects, their haunt, or their icon.

No fair doing you're own. Extra points if the person is on my friends list.

Apologies for throwing Mr. Chicken on the fryer....










For printing...my images are a bit bigger, although I haven't printed to check proportions or size yet. click here to see.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

wonderful idea,i need to put some thought into this one


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I feel so special

I'll see what I can do...probably won't be as cool as yours, err, mine...what size do you want our submissions?


----------



## RoryMcGormley (Jul 12, 2009)

DarkLore said:


> I have a personal challenge for the forum.
> I want to see some haunt forum tarot cards.


I hope this is OK.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hahaha, i LOVE this idea!!! Oh wow, thoughts are buzzing in my head already!!! Very cool challenge, DL... it will leave lasting memories of some great haunters!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I can't do photoshop so well.

Hmmmm I'll think about it. Maybe I can come up with something.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

guess who!

_Edit:_thats what i get for not refreshing!,Dixie,great minds think alike


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Draik41895 said:


> guess who!
> 
> _Edit:_thats what i get for not refreshing!,Dixie,great minds think alike


That's me in the middle. Ah, the Empress - thank you, Draik, for recognizing my greatness Now I must stage a coup to remove that upstart, Haunted Bayou:googly:


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Great work Draik, love it!!! Yes indeed, great minds think alike

Hahaha @ "upstart", pretty funny Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love the card, Dixie

Here's my very quick and dirty version of a death card:

Tarot Card Death by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Way cool, Dixie.

What is in the Empress' right hand? Looks kinda like a cured ham. LOL!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I love em. I think that's half a heart.

Here's a sample I had done but never posted.  It's not my photo....it was a test.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

The first time I looked, I didn't see Bayou's avatar in the corner. 

I bought a box for my witches kitchen...to hold the tarot cards. The size or dimensions doesn't really matter.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

OK, I'll play. Here's something quick. (no disrespect intended, it just seemed natural)


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow. That's a great one Uruk-Hai.

This one was tough...but I tried....


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> That's me in the middle. Ah, the Empress - thank you, Draik, for recognizing my greatness Now I must stage a coup to remove that upstart, Haunted Bayou:googly:


Gosh, I am slow. I just got that. Stage a coup. lol.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

OMGosh, DL.... TOWER!!! I *ADORE* it!!!!!!!! (Don't know how I missed it the first time!)

"Adore" is not a strong enough word.... wow, just... I love it!

And Urak-Hai... I love yours too, that is just hilarious and creepy wicked at the same time!


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

those are very good !! I cant do that on my computer ( not too smart with these new fang dangled electronics.. computers)


----------



## Dragonomine (Mar 23, 2009)

Aww I wish I was talented with photoshop


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

What are all the different card names?


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow...so much talent!

I would love to do one for Priestess, but I totally suck at photo editing and graphics.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Sorry Rev, I just like your avatar the best. I don't mean to imply your a traitor!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow...that's great DC. It's perfect. 


I'm moving all the images to a thumbdrive so I can print them as prop cards to my witches kitchen. As for the names.....Tarot cards are used for a type of fortunate telling. Each card has a representation, and a meaning depending upon how it is placed on the table. For my purpose...some of my printed card names might be aligned to the avatar name versus an actual card name. Such as...The Chariot...which isn't actually a tarot card name. But I thought it deserved a spot.

Photoshop is much more about knowledge then talent. Yes...some of us have lots of experience at it. No biggie. The quality of the drawing has nothing to do with my challenge. I appreciate each card just as much in a crayon drawing as I do a card like DC's. For my use...its a way to bring our forum friends into my halloween experience. People that see my props won't know what the cards represent....but I will.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

DarkLore said:


> The quality of the drawing has nothing to do with my challenge. I appreciate each card just as much in a crayon drawing as I do a card like DC's.


Well, shoot, if it's a crayon drawing you wanted, why didn't you say so?

Tarot Card DarkLore by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

lol...you are much closer to photo realism than you know. Except I'm the short squatty type.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

DeathTouch said:


> What are all the different card names?


Take a look here: 




Scroll down and it lists the names for the Major Arcana (and actually, there is one called "The Chariot" and "The Devil", so Devil's Chariot can get double-billing).


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

sweet, someone make me into a card.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok, I think I'm getting closer to what you have in mind, but still not quite there.... but heck, I figured it was worth another shot.










Egads, that thing is huge. Sorry :/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Devils Chariot said:


> sweet, someone make me into a card.


Like this, perhaps?

Tarot Card Devil's Chariot by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I can do crayon


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!!


That is so much awesome my eyes are watering! I am gonna print that out right now!

edit: I hung it up in my office at work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

DarkLore, I hope you don't mind my continuing in cartoon mode

Here's one in honor of your Forum friend, Miss Dixie:

Tarot Card Dixie by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And what is the Sun without the Moon?

Tarot Card Jaybo by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow what a cool idea


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Roxy, I just ADORE yours! I think you quite possibly kicked the pants off all of us with Photoshop!!

Thank you so much for including me, and my true love pumpkin as well - I think they are the greatest... and I agree with DC as well - the chariot is an absolute riot. 

I think this is EXACTLY what Dark Lore was trying to gather amongst us - variations on a subject from some of the most talented and creative people on the net. Too cool.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Devils Chariot said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!!
> 
> That is so much awesome my eyes are watering! I am gonna print that out right now!
> 
> edit: I hung it up in my office at work!


Doesn't stuff that looks like that go on the fridge?









I love DarkLore flipping us off. LOL!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Way cool, Dixie.
> 
> What is in the Empress' right hand? Looks kinda like a cured ham. LOL!


Actually, I believe it is a pomegranate.


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

These are great


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Those are great, very creative.


----------



## EricTheMannn (Sep 30, 2008)

Whats the sun without the moon and the moon with... Dun dun dun










A zombie apocalypse!!!

Everyone get there weapons, and aim for the head!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is another based on our beloved moderator, Hauntiholik:

Tarot Card Hautiholik by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And one based on Beelce's avatar:

Tarot Card Beelce by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

OMG, those are soooo cool, Roxy - you are ROCKIN these!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Another crayon card in honor of DarkLore's friend and mine, Johnny Thunder:

Tarot Card JT by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And yet another mutual HauntForum friend, Joiseygal:

Tarot Card Joiseygal by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I feel so honored  This is really cool! LOL...and you nailed the eye.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's one for Frighteners Entertainment, with a touch of Dragonomine in the background:

Tarot Card FE by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Here's one for Frighteners Entertainment, with a touch of Dragonomine in the background:
> 
> Tarot Card FE by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


He needs a blue feather boa


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

D'oh!!!!


----------



## Dragonomine (Mar 23, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Here's one for Frighteners Entertainment, with a touch of Dragonomine in the background:
> 
> Tarot Card FE by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Heehee I'm a peeping dragon!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Very cool, Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dixie, you need to get back on here and make some more cards for DarkLore so he doesn't end up with a box of crayon drawings


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's one in honor of Scareme:

Tarot Card Scareme by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Dixie, you need to get back on here and make some more cards for DarkLore so he doesn't end up with a box of crayon drawings


Haha, you have upp'd the ante now, girl... it is going to be HARD for me to come in behind you without getting laughed out of town! You are ROCKING this thread!!!

I might try to scare up another one, but rest assured, I already know I won't like it as much as what you are producing!


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

these are looking great!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

DL's friend Randyaz is next on the list:

Tarot Card Randyaz by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

When all the cards are done, maybe we'll need to have them printed and we can sell Haunt Forum Tarot decks in the forum store.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

lol..That one cracks me up. 

I'm not sure what I thought that avatar was before seeing the tarot card. The cave eyes does it for me. You should build a prop for that. A bucky skeleton flasher...with cave eyes in the background. If the next contest is...build a prop representing one of the other members...I've got my idea right there.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> DL's friend Randyaz is next on the list:
> 
> Tarot Card Randyaz by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Can't wait for randy to see that...he'll be laughing his @$$ off!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> DL's friend Randyaz is next on the list:
> 
> Tarot Card Randyaz by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


You definitely captured the essence of randyaz there Roxy!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Another of DarkLore's Forum friends, Spideranne:

Tarot Card Spideranne by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Slight deviation here from the standard Major Arcana names, but it's based on a comment in one of Jdubbya's threads. I also used his actual avatar because, well, it made it easier

Tarot Card Jdubbya by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RB! I'm honored! I have no computer skilz but am enjoying this thread. (this is the first I've looked at it!)

I look damn good with a crown. The King is dead Long live the King.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mr. Chicken's avatar is the obvious choice for "Strength":

Tarot Card Mr Chicken by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

^Now I have 2 cards 
I love it Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's because you're special, Mr C

This one is in honor of someone near and dear to me, Spooky1 (and it was the safest pair for me to use for this arcana name):

Tarot Card Spooky1 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm such a lucky guy.  :kisseton:


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Keep up the good work! These are very entertaining.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And this one is for DarkLore's Forum friend, steveshauntedyard:

Tarot Card Steve by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job so far Roxy. This is a lot of fun!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks!

I'm sure DarkLore would love to see some other folks try their hand at this. It really is quite fun and will spark your creative juices


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Stolloween is the hand of Justice when Dr Morbius is "banned again"

Tarot Card Stolloween by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Lol!!!


----------



## si-cotik (Aug 14, 2009)

These are all so hilariously Great! Love them all! Wish I had a better computer with great graphic programs. This would be so fun!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This card features DL's Forum friend Joker, with a special guest appearance by another friend, Haunted Bayou (I stuck her in a tower for being that upstart Empress earlier in the thread):

Tarot Card Joker by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL...I love this!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL! He is yelling PIIIIINK EYYYYYYEEEEEEE!

Thanks for including me. Too funny.

I have to say, randyaz' card made me laugh out loud.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Death Touch's avatar lends itself nicely to this one:

Tarot Card Death Touch by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ask and ye shall recieve. Thank you! That is too cool! I am saving that on my computer as we speak.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Roxy make me a card!!! lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is a card that features DarkLore's Forum Friend, Screaming Scarecrow, with a guest appearance by Draik:

Tarot Card Screaming Scarecrow by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Sounds like a cool idea ..I dont have photo shop..so can't move pics onto pics.. I made a whole set of regular tarot cards last year 
I will just have to check everyones out


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

woo!!!!yay!thank you!!!!i love to make guest appearances!!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Here is a card that features DarkLore's Forum Friend, Screaming Scarecrow, with a guest appearance by Draik:


I probably shouldn't admit...I didn't get the Hang-ed Man card the first time I saw it. That was very creative and I feel so dense.










The following will be edited out...read it while you can.

_My mother was a fabulous quilter. She once made a quilt for someone special to her. While finishing the quilt, she didn't have enough fabric for the background color. Instead of rushing out to buy more fabric...she made up the legend of a purple square. In her own handwriting she wrote something special on the purple fabric quilted into the corner. The legend tells how quilters sometimes put a special purple square in the corner of a quilt - as a symbol of luck for the owner...and love from the maker. My mother made quilts for almost everyone in her life. No matter how beautiful or detailed the front of the quilt was...those who knew the story and received a quilt from her....would turn it over to see if their quilt had a purple square in the corner._


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That story was beautiful DarkLore.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm with Haunti - love the story, and it deserves to stay even if it has nothing to do with tarot cards.

And look who has the place of honor as the purple square

Geez, did I really make 20 quilt squares?:googly:


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

lol...It was a shameless way to highlight my card wasn't it?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Darklore, I guess you need to form a Haunt Forum quilting club, to make that quilt now.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Darklore, I guess you need to form a Haunt Forum quilting club, to make that quilt now.


Here's how that "Make and Take" would go:

Tarot Quilting Bee by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd like to take a moment and say "thank you" to DarkLore for posting this challenge thread. My job, although pleasant, does not offer the kind of artistically creative opportunities that I so often find here on the Forum. Being inspired to come up with cards based on people's avatars has been a true pleasure and a total blast.


----------

